# We need a resistance movement to stop out-of-control government.......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

We need a resistance movement to stop out-of-control government | New York Post


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Where do I sign up?
Does General Washington need me to travel all the way to Boston?
Or should I just set up a sniper's nest atop the hill behind our house?
(I don't believe that whacking our county's councilmen will really do much good, and besides, our Councilman is a good guy, and a friend of ours.)

Do you want the postulated "Madison Fund"?
It already exists. It's called the _Institute for Justice_ (IJ).
Start giving them your spare change. We do.
IJ fights runaway government, and overbearing rules and regulations. So far, they have been remarkably successful at it.
Take a look at: https://www.ij.org/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. Where do I sign up?
> Does General Washington need me to travel all the way to Boston?


The general said to meet him on the other side of the Delaware river........ :smt1099


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> The general said to meet him on the other side of the Delaware river........ :smt1099


....and you have to swim across.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> ....and you have to swim across.


I've got a boat....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, OK, thanks guys.
Hey, Steve: Do I have to sit down, or may I stand up, holding a big flag, all the way across?

But the important part of my post is about the _Institute for Justice_.
Go back and re-read it, and follow the link I provided.
You'll be favorably impressed by what they already do.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, OK, thanks guys.
> Hey, Steve: Do I have to sit down, or may I stand up, holding a big flag, all the way across?
> 
> <snip stuff I'll read at home later>


It's small - better sit.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> It's small - better sit. [/QUOTE
> 
> might be safer to just lay down to avoid the boom as "SAIL finds the wind.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > It's small - better sit. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't let the boom whack anyone in, oh... MANY years now.
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

..."Haaaard a-lee!"

Smack. "Yowch!" Splash.

Been there. _Not_ done that.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > I know how difficult those "sun fish booms" can get
> ...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I think this applies so I'll post it again.


Thomas Jefferson 3rd President (1801-1809)

Periodic revolution, “at least once every 20 years,” was “a medicine necessary for the sound health of government.”


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm wondering how long until the Post prints a retraction.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J


SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> > "SunFish?" Why, I oughta....
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Steve*;
That Johnson 18 really takes off!
Nice piece of work, that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So many years ago, I wouldn't have thought that a citizen uprising was needed or a good idea. 

Now-a-days, I'm not so sure. Our government has gotten to be too big for it's own pants. The damned politicians are acting in their own interests instead of our own. 

The citizens of this country need to clean house and take no prisoners.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Our government has gotten to be too big for it's own pants. The damned politicians are acting in their own interests instead of our own.
> 
> The citizens of this country need to clean house and take no prisoners.


that's why they're trying to disarm you, so you can't do exactly that. I do agree with you, that majority of politicians I hear speak nowadays are only motivated by something which is going to benefit them. There are no people involved any longer who are doing it for the "good of the country". Our current society has lack of personal responsibility, lack of personal ethics, lack of personal morals, and the interest of the self above all else. What a perfect prescription for the power hungry political "elite" to take over the country, and that is exactly what it happening. Party doesn't really matter any longer, it all about money and control. There is no interest in preserving the "freedoms" that we once had in this country, it's only about personal power and control anymore.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hasn't this Been the "NORM" since our countries birth. 
I'm trying to pinpoint the year it changed, any help here Is much appreciated


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I fear we are now at a tipping point. Look at what is happening in the already started run up to the next presidential election. The Democraps have already put out an "pre anointed" candidate who is speaking a pre planned dialogue, will not talk to the press, only attends "staged' events, and in general is only saying what her team believes the electorate wants to hear. And people are actually saying that they honestly believe she is the best candidate for the office. These people have got to be completely mindless. How we could even begin to consider promoting someone who is as arrogant, elitist, egotistical, unprincipled and immoral as this woman is is certainly beyond me. How anyone could believe despite all the lies that the woman has been caught in, that she is truly the best we have to offer for the Presidency is a complete puzzlement. I honestly can not believe that people can be that stupid as to honestly think she is the best there is. If the citizens of this country elect this woman as the next president, we deserve exactly what we will get. We will then definitely be the "sheep" being tended to and directed by the "shepherd". The government will only say what it wants us to hear, will say nothing against the party line, and will treat each of us like good little worker bees. If and when that happens, we as a nation and as individuals will be truly beyond any hope of restoration of personal liberty and freedom.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Steve*;
> That Johnson 18 really takes off!
> Nice piece of work, that.


Thanks! One of my favorite designs - and it only took me 21 years to be able to buy back the prototype. Little wooden boat likely to hit the water first this year, but the Johnson won't be far behind...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The slippery slope we have been sliding down really started up big in 1845 to work to dissolve the federalist ideas to running the country to a strong federal government. They have been using distraction causes to gain more and more power away from the states and the people ever since. It comes in about 20 year increments for each bigger push against liberty There are different groups trying to push back against the tide but the sole biggest enemy of Liberty is apathy of the people. As long as the majority of the people are distracted from what is being done to them in their name. Example more people vote for American Idol than the President. We are in the fifth stage of civilization the excess and apathy that has ruined all that came before us.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The slippery slope we have been sliding down really started up big in 1845 to work to dissolve the federalist ideas to running the country to a strong federal government. They have been using distraction causes to gain more and more power away from the states and the people ever since. It comes in about 20 year increments for each bigger push against liberty There are different groups trying to push back against the tide but the sole biggest enemy of Liberty is apathy of the people. As long as the majority of the people are distracted from what is being done to them in their name. Example more people vote for American Idol than the President. We are in the fifth stage of civilization the excess and apathy that has ruined all that came before us.


The parallels to Rome have not gone unnoticed.... I'm just waiting for the Vandals and Goths to come riding down the road.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The slippery slope we have been sliding down really started up big in 1845 to work to dissolve the federalist ideas to running the country to a strong federal government. They have been using distraction causes to gain more and more power away from the states and the people ever since. It comes in about 20 year increments for each bigger push against liberty There are different groups trying to push back against the tide but the sole biggest enemy of Liberty is apathy of the people. As long as the majority of the people are distracted from what is being done to them in their name. Example more people vote for American Idol than the President. We are in the fifth stage of civilization the excess and apathy that has ruined all that came before us.


The parallels to Rome have not gone unnoticed.... I'm just waiting for the Vandals and Goths to come riding down the road.

Edit: Sorry for the echo in here....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

From the Ming dynasty in China, the Mayan in Central America, the Egyptians. Persians, Meade's to Great Britain all have followed the same path and lost all they had gained. Can we stop following the path to ruin yes but the odds are against it. People today are too self-absorbed and disconnected. they have been misled to believe that they have rights with no responsibility, action with no consequences and no duty to this country only themselves. All we can do is to speak up and speak out and try to inform people but they have to learn and act. God help us all!


----------

